

Startup Quote: Jessica Livingston, co-founder, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3485274715

======
raychancc
The media often glamorizes successful founders and makes their paths seem
easier than they actually were.

\- Jessica Livingston (@foundersatwork)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3485274715>

